# Dateien löschen mit .bat



## dkaj (5. Februar 2007)

Hi, 

hab folgendes Problem mit einer .bat - Datei. Später im Code greift diese auf die delage32.exe

Hab diesen Code bekommen.



```
@echo off
cls

:: Pfad, in dem das Löschprogramm delage32.exe zu finden ist

cd C:\mmu\FileDelete_Age

:: Prüfen ob Datei notdelete.txt vorhanden ist, wenn ja gehe auf ende

if exist notdelete.txt goto ende 

:: [Programmaufruf] [Pfad, der zu löschende Datei(en)] [Anzahl der Tage]
:: ["/created" sucht nach dem Erstelldatum,
::  "/recurse" durchsucht auch die Unterordner,
::  "/preview" zeigt die zu löschenden Dateien, löscht aber nocht nicht]

delage32.exe I:\ExcelSheets\*.* 60 /created /recurse

:ende
```

Leider funktioniert dieser nicht richtig, obwohl die Datei notdelete.txt exisitiert werden die .xls-Dateien gelöscht.

Kann mir einer sagen warum? oder vielleicht sagen wo der Fehler ist.


Innerhalb * I:\ExcelSheets\* sind noch 5 Ordner. Sobald in einem dieser Unterordner die Datei *notdelete.txt* exisitiert, dann sollen die Dateien in diesem Unterordner nicht gelöscht werden, obwohl diese älter als 60 Tage alt sind 

Danke für eure Hilfe

MfG
dkaj


----------



## mage (5. Februar 2007)

Ich schätze mal das liegt daran das nur geprüft wird, ob im Ausführungpfad (aktuell C:\mmu\FileDelete_Age) sich die notdelete.txt existiert. In den Unterverzeichnisses wird es nicht überprüft.


----------



## dkaj (5. Februar 2007)

Hi,

könntest du mir vielleicht sagen wie ich das beheben kann? eventuell ein verbesserten code?


----------

